# Post your 2012 DINKS!



## Butthead (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't know why but I find dinks hysterical!

We went out Perch fishing on the Patuxent Feb 4 and this guy decided that a Canadian nightcrawler was plenty small enough for him to gorge himself on...


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Mar 11, 2012)

That's pretty good! It amazes me how some of the small fish will attack a lure that (if the lure was real) would end up eating them.


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2012)

For sure I will top that this year, guaranteed. :LOL2:


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 11, 2012)

Ive caught plenty this year, but never took pictures, now I know they are picture worthy for this!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Mar 14, 2012)

Caught this one the other day...


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2012)

:LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 15, 2012)

Jim said:


> For sure I will top that this year, guaranteed. :LOL2:






=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 15, 2012)

I bet there will be some fierce competition in this thread


----------



## fender66 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jim said:


> For sure I will top that this year, guaranteed. :LOL2:



GAME ON! :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 15, 2012)

Thats no dink, those are minnows! :LOL2:


----------



## morecoffee (Mar 16, 2012)

Do cats count?


----------



## fender66 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a new favorite thread! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 16, 2012)

is the contest open for dinks from 2011?? :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2012)

the funny part is everyone takes pictures of them. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## morecoffee (Mar 16, 2012)

Jim said:


> the funny part is everyone takes pictures of them. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



That little guy was a fighter!! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 16, 2012)

Caught last year (if that counts). Not as small as the others posted, but compared to the size of the lure...he was damn determined!


----------



## Butthead (Mar 19, 2012)

morecoffee said:


> Do cats count?



HAHAHAHAHA!! I have never seen anyone catch a cat that small!!


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 19, 2012)

i think i have one of those in my fishtank. :LOL2:


----------



## esoxkid06 (Mar 22, 2012)

While Musky fishing last spring this perch decided to hit this 6 1/2 inch phantom softail... either that or he was tryin to get lucky =P~ lol not really a dink... but compared to the bait he is


----------



## Jay415 (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's mine from the other day, :lol:


----------



## gmoney (Mar 23, 2012)

Caught this giant yesterday on a sweedish pimple


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 25, 2012)

My buddy caught this monster earlier. Not sure how it got hooked that way and he didn't even realize it was still on till it was trying and couldn't even pull the lure under! LOL


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 26, 2012)

gmoney said:


> Caught this giant yesterday on a sweedish pimple



What's that white stuff on the ground?? I've mowed the grass twice already down here. lol


----------



## Lennyg3 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## TNtroller (Mar 27, 2012)

was my "catch of the day" back in 2011


----------



## gmoney (Mar 28, 2012)

parkerdog said:


> What's that white stuff on the ground?? I've mowed the grass twice already down here. lol



We haven't had snow on the ground in a while but the ice was still fishable last week on some lakes, others are wide open. Usually we can ice fishing for trout mid way through april. The weather has definitely been weird this year. +25C last week and yesterday we had snow...


----------



## fender66 (Mar 28, 2012)

gmoney said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> > What's that white stuff on the ground?? I've mowed the grass twice already down here. lol
> ...



+25C.......What's that? :mrgreen:


----------



## bassmonkey1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wittle feller!!


----------



## steven0298 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey yours is bigger


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 7, 2012)

So far these are the smallest ones that I have caught this year.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 30, 2012)

i caught this fish at least 6 times on saturday :LOL2: but i did bring home 4 of his big brothers for the smoker.


----------



## Wallijig (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hanr3 (May 4, 2012)

<------- Been my avatar forever.

Everybody posts up big fish pics, not me. I too find it funny to catch dinks and to spice things up with the kids when they were younger we would see who could catch teh smallest fish. I have always used dinks in my avatars. :mrgreen:


----------



## JMichael (May 7, 2012)

Here's my monster for this weekend. The pic is not very good but to give you some perspective to scale, that is a #4 long shank bream hook that I'm holding by the eye, and the point of the hook came out just forward of the fish's eye. So the fish is not much bigger than my little finger.


----------



## Butthead (Jul 19, 2012)

Caught this on a 4.5" grub last weekend.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dang....I'd love to post pics of the dinks I caught this past weekend but I didn't catch any....they were all keepers.

Well...I did catch 2 or 3 that weren't quite keepers, but they were still 10-13 inches. Everything else was 15 inches or better. It was an AMAZING weekend!

Report and pics to come soon in Fishing Reports.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 19, 2012)

I caught this a couple years ago, haven't taken any more dink pics, haven't been able to beat this. I was cat fishing and caught a mad tom!


----------

